# Cropped Ears are laying funky?!



## hall31217 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have two dogs, Laci who is 10 months old, and Diesel who is 14 weeks old. Both had their ears done, and they are laying FUNKY. Can someone please look at the pics of these two, and help me out? I'm being told by the both breeders (they came from different ones) that in time their head will widen and it'll correct itself. But Laci is 10 months old and hers still lay funny! I don't know what to do? Should they be taped? I've been googling how and when etc, but can someone throw some advice my way on that as well? It really would be appreciated. If better pics are needed please just let me know, I'll snap some more. Sorry for the quality of the pics - I rely on my cell.


----------



## hall31217 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well It won't let me upload the other images, for some reason. :/


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

when were they cropped? they should be sitting right by now. I would tape them now ASAP. there is a good thread on ear tapping if you use the search at the top of the page or I think it may be a sticky int he health section.


----------



## hall31217 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll look that up as soon as I can. Both dogs were cropped at 12 weeks. They lay flat on their head. Especially Diesel.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

tape them downwards as if they were floppy ears.... kenya had the same issue, and posting them never really popped them up... but taping downwards did the trick for her.

kenyas ears used to lay just like that.... 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/8607-kenya-nutcase.html

thats my old profile, with kenya as a pup... i used to tape he ears down, and wrap her head with ace bandage (like for a sprained ankle) not to tight, but enough to hold her ears downward. I only did this at night and when she was about to sleep in her crate as she hated being wrapped up...

as u can see by my profile, her ears have popped up perfect now, and she never has an issue with the way they stand  good luck


----------



## hall31217 (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty girl!







This is how they normally stand. Do you know of any videos/pictures that would show me how that's done?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Checkout this thread. It will explain how to use mole skin to get the ears to stand up.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/25340-mole-skin-ear-cropping-post.html


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

hall31217 said:


> Pretty girl!
> View attachment 13520
> 
> This is how they normally stand. Do you know of any videos/pictures that would show me how that's done?
> ...


ummm u just flop them down, so the point is pointing at the ground (as if they are normal floppy ears)

u can try posting like elvis has shown above, but it looks like they are standing just fine, its just the tips are pointing inwards.... jmo


----------



## Postysdad (May 1, 2021)

hall31217 said:


> I have two dogs, Laci who is 10 months old, and Diesel who is 14 weeks old. Both had their ears done, and they are laying FUNKY. Can someone please look at the pics of these two, and help me out? I'm being told by the both breeders (they came from different ones) that in time their head will widen and it'll correct itself. But Laci is 10 months old and hers still lay funny! I don't know what to do? Should they be taped? I've been googling how and when etc, but can someone throw some advice my way on that as well? It really would be appreciated. If better pics are needed please just let me know, I'll snap some more. Sorry for the quality of the pics - I rely on my cell.


I know this is an old thread, but my pup’s ears lay exactly like yours. I’ve tried posting and taping and my boy gets too frantic and it breaks my heart. Just wondering if you found something that worked for your doggies. Thanks!


----------

